# Is a $200/300 rod worth it?



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I am talking light tackle rods. Typical 6 foot, 1 oz., 10 lb. line stuff. Bass tackle.

When I go into most any tackle shop, you see a good number of rods like Shimano, St. Crox, and a bunch others in the $100 range.

Then, I see Loomis, and some others I am less familiar with, with $200 price tags.

Anybody got like a $100 rod and them pruchased something similar in that $200+ range?

Was it worth it? What did you get for that extra $100? 

Or, do you think it is hype and status symbols?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

DavB,

I have a couple of rods in the $100 plus range but nothing in the $200 or over range.

The two rods I have are worth the money I paid for them and I do not look for anything more expensive.

I have a St Croix 8' Tidemaster casting rod (1/2-2 oz and $130) and the Oceanmaster 12' casting rod (heaver 6-10 oz and $110). Both work great and I really do not have a need for anything pricier than them. My 8' rod doubles as a large bass/pike/musky rod in the Poconos.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Nope not worth it to me. I can catch just as few fish with my $10 stuff as I can with my $100 stuff and I bet I could catch a bunch fewer with the $300 stuff.

(Do you really think a fish can really tell the difference between the $1000 outfit and a hand tossed line and bait?)


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

DavB,

You will have to decide that. I recently replaced several of my $400.00 plus fly rods
with $150.00 Temple Fork Outfitters rods and i am quite happy with them. My boat rods are
$25.00 Pinnacle and I love them. I tried a
off the rack surf rod for $65.00 and hated it. If you have a rod that you like forget
about moving up to a more expensive model.
More costly rods are typically lighter and made with better materials but will the catch more fish? I don't think so.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I have a few in the $100 range that I like alot, I dont think I would go over $100 unless of course you like throwing money away


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

You guys did a good job of covering the way I have felt about rods. $100 has been my high price point too.

The reason I asked is I have an old Shimano rod, the fat butt type, that I just love. You can feel the fish breathe on it and I use it for the bulk of my fishing.

It is getting old, and I wonder how many more seasons it will last.

I have purchased several rods since with similar specificatons but have found none to match that sensitivity.

Oh well, the search will continue. 

And thank you all.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well well what we have here is opion by people who for the most part have not experenced the difference.
Well let me tell you there can be a big difference. I will tell you what happened to me. When I meet Salty I was replacing some older rods with up dated stuff. I got to play with his Breakaway's and handle his GLoomis SUR1023 I fell in love with it great feel cast wonderfully. The only problem was the price tag $190.00. So I went looking hard for something close that was cheaper. I settled on a ST Croix for about $120.00 it was a good rod but still not the Gloomis (I could tell the difference) Well at the beginning of the 2nd season the rod broke just above th joint. it took me 6 months to get the rod fixed. In the mean time I got the GLoomis which i use more than any other rod I own. I use the St Croix ocassionally. Both rods have much better feel than the lower cost rods do. You need to try them before you decide weather it is worth it or not.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

By the way these rods are both 8'6" and rated 3/8oz to 1 and 1/4oz or 1 and 1/2oz.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

WalMart all the way. I've seen too many good rigs go flying over the side to invest 200 bucks in a rod when that could buy me 4 rods at Wallyworld. Sure, the fancier ones might have all sorts of whirly-gizmos, but I am pretty happy with my Quantum Trophy and Shakespeare gear.


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

Hey Digger how does that 1023 throw light lures such as 3/8 to 1/2 ounce jigs. Been thinking about one for awhile. Does it work well with smaller fish like the grey trout up under the coleman. I have to try and find the blank for it anyway. Does anyone know of a place that still stocks it, I don't believe its made anymore. Loomis changed their blank lineup a while back.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Well well Digger, your right. Us poor old dumb country bumpkins just don't know the good life of fishing with a $200+ rod. Glad you shared that with us so we could at least experience what it feels like through your story.

BTW Digger, if you had bought the under a $100 rod, you could have taken a few extras with you in case one did break and not had to wait 6 months for it to be fixed. Just throw it away!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Tim, with a little looking and luck you should be able to find the factory 1023s- for about 195$ (200$ in 2003). It can be a pretty hard one to find though since production is limited and demand is high. Green Top usually has one or two around. The 1023 is great throwing anything 3/8-1 ounce- even though I usually switch to the GWR 981 for anything less than 1/2 (for a little better sensitivity and range). 

The only two "light" tackle rods I use are both Loomis rods- a Surf 1023s and a GWR 981s at about 195$ and 240$ respectively. Wouldn't trade them for all the rods on the X-mart rack.  

I don't know if I would catagorize them quite the same though- because I will (and have) taken these offshore for dolphin and football tuna- and I can't think of too many (FW) bass rods I would do that with. I wouldn't be able to justify 100-200$ for a little fw rod or anything under ~7'. I would rather drop a little more into the actual moving parts- the reel. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have tried a lot of bass rods.
The ones I have liked the best were not expensive rods. Some were $10 rods at kmart.
Basically, I have found nice rods I liked and cheap rods I liked. But, I have found $$ rods I don't like and cheap rods I don't like.

As for the $200 stuff, I'll probably never know. I can't justify it. I have used other people's rods and they feel nice. Would I catch more fish with them? I doubt it. Who knows though.

I have had days at Sandy Point where I was bringing in fish after fish and no one else was catching anything. I have had days where I couldn't catch anything. I'm sure it would be the same way with super pricey stuff.

But I don't hold anything against someone who does use the really $$ stuff. That's great for them!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Although penn is known for their reels, I have grown to like their rods as well.two in particular are the power graph and bay master series(baymaster discontinued) these go for $70-80 and are an excellent value. I have battled with monster ocean striper/blues and some monnster rays as well with no problems or breakage. Im sure the $200 rods are great and some day I will get one,but for now Im quite satisfied with what I have..just my 2 cents.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

A lot of it depends on what kind of fishing you're doing. If you're usually perched on a pier tossing out a bottom rig with squid and bloodworms, a generic rod will work just fine. But if you tend to do a lot of jigging and want a light, sensitive rod the more expensive ones seem to do a better job. I have the same Loomis Salty and Digger are talking about and it is a great piece of equipment; I also have an 8.5' beater that I've had since I was 15 and it's my second favorite rod for the same applications.

Fish as many of these things as you can and get what you like. Sometimes buying a more expensive rod will make a difference, other times it's just a colossal waste of money. It all depends on what you're fishing for.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Fishing is just like any other sport or hobby- if you have the money to spend then there is a line/brand of products for your budget. There are the Martin guitars, the Cannondale bikes, and the Loomis rods. Are these products better- sure, probobally so. Are they worth it- that's questionable. I guess if you can afford it then why not. But I could never justify spending that kind of money unless it was my living or I was a professional(which I am far from) But maybe when I hit the lottery...


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

Hey Salty,
Long time no see. Thanks for the advice I checked out the GWR 981 but its to long for me, I need a two piece. I will probably end up with the SUR 1023. I want to build it but if I can't find the blank and I can find the factory rod then that is the route I'm gonna take. It is quite a nice rod, can't wait to get my hands on it. I was thinking about putting a Stradic on it. Does anyone know what model would be a good size for it.
Thanks a lot to everyone. Tight lines and warm weather.
Tim


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Tim, I thought that was you- long time no see- how are things man. Shoot me an e-mail or PM and let me know how you're doing. 

You might be able to find the blank, but it might take a little looking. Loomis has gotten a little funny about selling their blanks. Best bet might be to contact them directly and see what they can arrange- their customer service is pretty good to the point where they've overnighted or two dayed things to me at their expense under dire circumstances. I think if I had it to do over again I would go with a custom built on the 1023- maybe I'll strip it down in a few years- I'd like another guide in there. Understand on the 981- 8'+ one piece, can be a little hard to move around- I was especially anxious about it since the tip is about the diameter of a pencil lead. 

On both of mine I have 4000's- balance on the 1023 is great (MOF- Flea and Digger both have Stratic 4000 on theirs too). If you are interested in the Stratic, wait a few monthes for the new Stratic 4000 MG- don't know the cost on it, but suspect its going to go up to around ~150$. Its still a Stratic, but its go some of the perks of their even higher end reels: MG alloy body, its lighter, sealed drag, titanium lip, aero bail, etc. Or so I've been informed. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I got rid of my Stradic. If you ever dunk your reels accidentally, you'll end up replacing the bearings every season. I'm going with a Spheros this year.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I have a Spheros in the 3000 size. I tested it this past weekend up at the ditch. It was so smooth and the drag was great. I give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Bottom line is..you get what you pay for. A more expensive rod will have better guides (very important) better reel seat, better handle and undoubtable a better blank. It kind of evens out beyond a certain point, is a $100 rod better than a $10 rod? Yes. Is a $200 rod better than a $100 rod? Yes, but is it $100 better? Maybe. Then there is the type of rod, a 3 piece travel casting rod will cost more than a 2 piece, a heaver for 8-n-bait will cost more than one for 2-4 oz. most likely it will be a LOT more expensive. 
Will a more expensive rod catch more fish? If it works better it's likely to help catch and land more fish but the skill of the fisherman is still the biggest factor ( and lets not forget luck!)
But most importantly, how the rod feels to you. A $300 that you really don't like is worse than a $10 rod that you really like. Go with the best you can or will afford and make sure it feels good in your hand. Oh and more expensive rods tend to last longer and have better warrenties.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Shoeless,

You're right about the warranties. Salty's Loomis shattered awhile back and they replaced it (with a different model that he agreed to take) no questions asked. But there's definitely a "status" issue with buying high-end stuff.

So now I'll open the next can of worms: is it worth it to buy a reel that has a great warranty but costs $700? Here's my smart-assed take on overpriced tackle.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well Tim I think Salty has answered your questions quite well. I do throw that rod at a lot of trout under the Coleman with 3/8 and up.
Surf and Turf if you are a Dumb Country Bumkin Oh well, I have a lot of relatives that would like to rise to that status. Everyone has values that they place on their stuff. Different stuff for different people. I suggested you try somethiung before knocking it. To each his own. But I will bet you this what ever you are driving costs more than mine(or is valued) we spend our money where we see fit. Also Sand Flea is correct 100% for basic bottom fishing it make little or no difference.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Haha, I hadn't read that article yet. Funniest thing is that I have fished alot down in Murrell's Inlet and the surrounding areas. However, my WalMart specials outfished everyone else with their fancy rigs. Bottom line comes down to this, it's not the size of the price tag, it's how you use it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Emanual Most of the time the cost of the equipment is not the most important part of the equipment. It is the techinque of the person behind the equipment that is. Now in a question of what is best for an application alot has to go into it. Working jigs, spoons and plugs can(not always) require different qualities hence the price. For example ona pier while catching flounder a friend asked me how I was doing it(he was watching me) I told him try the rod and did what i was doing , he understood with out catching a fish. So I went and let him fish the St Croix.
The most important thing to catch fish is to know where they are and after that what are they feeding on. With that knowledge presentation of the right bait or lure wins out.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Well after reading the great replies here I have come to the following decision:

I would consider a $200 rod.

But only, *only* if I test fish it first!

You know, like a car. Or wife kinda thing.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Digger - where did you find that St Croix for a buck-20?

I don't know about the wife test drive. Sure you could take it on a test drive, but that warranty expires when she says 'I do' and are not returnable without a hefty restocking fee involved.  

Just kidding, I'm fortunate to have a wife that let's me fish, surf, golf, etc. as much as I want (as long as no other women are involved and I'm able to pay that mortgage on time). She'll even venture to LI pier for some spot action during the summers.


----------



## bottomfisher (Nov 25, 2001)

Surf and Turf,

It's not about the number of fish he can catch with this or that rod; it's about which rod he likes the most. And I'll bet I can catch just as few fish as you -- smaller ones too.


DavB,

Here's what you do. Go to two or three different stores, and, using a credit card or your stash of cash, buy a different rod from each store. (Save the receipts.) Now, go fishing. Forget about the price of each rod; decide which one you like using the most. No need to articulate why you like one over the other, just like with women, the one that gives you that "WOW!" feeling in the pit of your stomach is the right one for you. That's the one you like the most.
Or, think of it this way, which one would you hate to return the most?

No, DavB, there's nothing wrong with test- driving a hot rod first. And, yes, there really is a Santy Claus.

Hope that helped,

Bottomfisher


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

chest2head&glassy I had Bishop order the rod for me, it is a very nice rod.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Digger, you assumed too much. I am not knocking the more expensive rods (and I have tried them, just didn't buy them), I am saying that to me, and probably three-fourths of the people here, they are not worth the price for our use.

Should we take up a collction for those relatives of yours?!


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

The short answer is "no". Unless you're making money off of it !


----------



## SHORELINE (May 21, 2000)

If you fish with bait on the bottom most rods will do ok. If you want to feel the dropoffs and feel a pickup and not a hard hit the better rods are for you. Thanks to people on this board i know the differance and can catch any fish on lures (sometimes). The soft hits are sometimes the bigger fish and you don't know how many you miss untill you can feel the bite.Also it takes more time to get the feel of a good rod and what it can do than a wallmart it's a new ballgame with a good rod.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Well double dangit!!!!I thought my light action Berkley Lightning was a good rod.Got it at WallyWorld.MAN IM DEPRESSED.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

So... all this being said- Is there any concensus on a good- fairly inexpensive light rod? 

I bought the better half a 7' Ugly stik light- and I think for the money it is a great little rod. Plus, I don't have to worry about her beating it up since its a "Stik". The rod has good sensitivity and feel, but I don't like the softer- less sensitive glass tip on it. I also like the feeling of a "denser" rod. Overall though- for the money it would have to be a 9.5 .

Any others out there?

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Salty, this is a personal philosophy of mine and by no means do I want to impose it on anyone, but you can't go wrong sticking with the popular less expensive brands; Shakespear, Berkley, Shimano, Okuma, etc. If you have the money to burn, your children are fed and the house is warm, get the Loomis, Orvis, Ara, Staal, etc.

Just be sure to have fun and take one of those kids with ya! (Give them the expensive one!)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have a cheap 7 ft mh rod I got from sports authority because I got a free $20 if I ordered online. The rod cost 19.99, so I paid like $5 s/h and I got the rod. I have a mitchell 300 on it and I can feel everything. It is super sensitive. I don't have it on me though. Don't know the brand.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Overall, Ugly Sticks are "Soft" rods and are usually not available in fast or extra fast tapers. Additionally, they are not graphite rods but a composite mix. If you want sensitivity, spend the money and get a graphite rod. If you team up with a graphite rod *AND* braided line, you will probably have the most sensitive rod/line combo.

Personally, I think I was always be a mono guy so I buy the high quality graphite rods to enable me to *feel more*.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Speaking of graphite rods. Is there a big difference in IM-6 to IM-8 rods as far as strength or sensitivity goes? (I assume these indicate the layers on the blank).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, I want to state that this post started off about bass fishing rods. Not surf fishing rods.

If you don't need a rod sturdy enough to throw 2 ounces and you are throwing rapalas and rubber worms, all you need is a small rod. I agree that graphite is good to have. While my ugly (I have a 7 ') is strong as can be and durable as can be, it is not a good rod for flipping lures all day long. It works great for trolling on the potomac and great for casting in the bay. Just not for bass fishing all day long.

Graphite is nice. However, you can get graphite bass rods for $10 at kmart, walmart, etc. I have fished with some great bass rods that were cheap as heck. I can't see why anyone would go out and spend $100 or more on a bass rod (unless they are in Texas or Florida or Cali and have a shot at 10 lb and up bass on a regular basis).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

example --nice Berkeley graphite rod for $25 http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=51 

verses nice Fenwick rod for $60 http://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=1136 

They are both good rods. I can't see spending the extra money for the fenwick.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Well I have "old faithful" a ugly stick intercoastal 6'6" which I loved to death for years, and caught more fish on than all my others combined. BUT I did go for the graphite/braid line combo which I now love to death. When I bust out the Ugly It seems like I cant feel anything until my rod is doubled over. anyway they all have good points price,sensitivity,strength,
flexability.. kinda like women


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Now I feel right at home adding my 2 cents worth. For several years I fished from the shores of Scotts Creek using a combo by Mitchell. It's a gold medium action Advantage that came paired up with a reel. Don't have it handy at the moment to check the reel model. It has worked very well even on 2 pound croaker. I kind of gave up using it after hooking into that large eel. Didn't want to risk having it tested to it's limit. All in all the rod is graphite and very sensitive. You can feel a minnow nibbling on it. I'm sure that's why I caught so many fish on it. They probably didn't feel any resistence when taking a natural bait. Until I decide to start freshwater fishing, this combo will stay in moth balls. WOuldn't dare try it from a beach or pier. Not with blues around.I had one snapped in half on the James River Pier some years back. I miss that rod.  It was my first. It was silver and I believe it was boron.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Davb,

I wouldnt spend the extra money. My favorite rod ( the ugly stick with the penn 4400ss) was only 80 dollars and remember i outfished everyone that night with it even the guys with the expensive rods.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Just another 2 cents. The rod I use most is a 50 buck Ugly stick spinner from Wal-Mart. Wouldn't pay more.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've brought in a five foot shark on an ugly stick set up for Spanish. Now what is this sensitivity thing of which you speak? I don't usually use lures other than Gotchas and some of those shrimp lures. Maybe that's why I'm not catching these fishsicles.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Emanual the sensitivity thing is how much of the lure action do you feel while working it. Gotcha's the most important thing the rod does is throw(the further the better). Jigs and other plugs it can make a difference. Another app is Flounder when I either use a egg or trolling sinker with a 18 inch leader and work it across the bottom slowly, I use the rod to feel the bottom and fish. Rods can be important but it depends on how you fish. I always suggest to try the rods for yor app if at all possible. Another thing don't try a rod if you don't want to spend the money for it, I did and bought 2 that are very close in spec's.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The cheap stuff isn't bad;for them Quantum(Zebco),Diawa,and the Ugly Sticks are very good.I like using the Ugly Stick Lites for jigging for Weakies around pier pillings and they only cost about 30-40$ a rod.When I started buyig more expensive stuff I trid the St Croixs.They have very fast action to them,they're lightweight,and very sensitive.But they're a little combersome compared to the more expensive GLoomis rods.Last year I baught a 11'GLommis surf rod for 270$  ,but its a real nice surf rod for casting,they're so sensitive,lightweight,and have more flex to them.The surf rod was rated for1/2-3oz,with a medium action,perfect for baitfising for Weakies,and Flounder(fluke) in the surf.I can also use it for using 1-3oz lures for Striped Bass;weather they're fedding in close or far away;I Know I can rech them.You do get what you pay for,however don't overlook the cheap rods.Look around,get the feel for rod you want,test it,and if it fits your needs buy it.


----------



## DD (Jan 11, 2003)

David,you said light stuff,right? As in speck or puppy drum tackle?? Well,the lexus 7 fter,don't even know if they make it anymore.  It,at the time I bought em(bought seven,I guide a little on weekends)they costs about 35 or 40 dollars.. They were and still are great rods,and pretty sensitive as well..BUT,as in all "affordable" stuff they have thier drawbacks.. The guides pop out all the time.. I bet I've replaced 10 or more of em over the yr..  But I also own a loomis 7 ft med action spinning rod that has NO PROBLEMS with the guides.. It's a little lighter as well,and I think a bit more sensitive.. It all depends on whether ya want quality or to go fishn,either way ya can wind up with a bunch of fish,no matter how many guides ya gotta replace.....


----------



## sawfish (Feb 26, 2001)

DavB..I do a lot of freshwater fishing and am partial to the quantum dance class series of rods..a real nice rod at 40 bucks.. walmart has them...they also have allstar rods for the same price..I just bought one of the GS series of rods from BPS and would put it up against any one of these expensive rods..I said it b4 and I'll say it again..you can have a $40 or a $400 setup,if the fish aint biting,they aint biting,Besides they dont care what you paid 4 your equipment..


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think the best thing to buy is something that has quality,but yet a small price tag.Takle stores have good cheap rods especially ones near the coast,Dicks has alot of good cheap stuff along with some pricey idems,most of my cheap stuff comes from Sports Athority.Bass Pro Shops is almost right next door to me,but I try to avoid that place because I spend too mutch there  .Its about getting the biggest bang for your buck;You shouln't throw your money down the drain just because you want to catch fish.Hey if you were a fish and sombody jerked you out of your home you wouldn't care about what rod he was using  .


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Hello all.

I was out of town over the week-end and missed some stuff here.

I did use the term "bass tackle" to start off the thread. What I mean is what I would consider a one handed pier or boat rod.

That is pretty much the bread and butter of my brime tackle.

Something for throwing jigs for the trout mostly, although Fishnkid did get the right idea when he outfished me 13 to 1 on a late season striper trip. Cold water, slow fish.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The Ugly Stick Lite is a good rod for that;I baught a cupple of them.I shortened one by 6 inches from the tip;that makes it a little stiffer.I sometimes toy arround with my stuff to give it a diffrent feel.I also use a lighter Ben Door series rod for jigging too.But, the Ugly Stick Lite is 60$ cheaper;just make sure you get the feel for what you want to buy.


----------

